# It's a party



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Finally got in to check a trail cam that's in a not so easy place to get to and although there weren't any bulls but the 3x3 below and a spike, I got a couple of pics of a pile load of cows having a party.

I can't wait for another week or two when some bulls get interested in those cows. Hopefully it'll make for a fun hunt and I can be the party crasher!

(to see the entire image you can either scroll below on the bottom of the post or click on the image link)

I count 14 in this image








Image Link - http://www.camofire.com/forum/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/cow-herd-14.jpg

I'm seeing 15 here:








Image Link - http://www.camofire.com/forum/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/cow-herd-15.jpg

The 3x3 I'm calling "droopy" (right front tine goes down)








Image Link http://www.camofire.com/forum/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Elk-bull3x3.jpg

A couple of smaller bucks








Image Link - http://www.camofire.com/forum/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/deer-2bucks.jpg


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work Kendall............I hope it plays out for you.......


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Pretty cool pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice! If you need anyone to help you kill those just let me know!


----------

